
Show HN: lightest – A lite alternative to Mocha in 100 LOC - wizawu
https://github.com/wizawu/lightest
======
19eightyfour
Code looks good. Name suggestion: Piccolo Mocha ? In the vein of "coffee
names". :)

Size comparison: [https://giphy.com/gifs/coffee-
BTHT8XoPiRZmw](https://giphy.com/gifs/coffee-BTHT8XoPiRZmw)

